# Probleme mit Stromkreis WICHTIG!!!



## KM1990 (27 Januar 2013)

Guten Tag, alle Zusammen.
Ich (Elektrofachkraft) war gerade bei einem Bekannten.
Sein Haus ist ein Altbau und das Erdgeschoss (Flur, Arbeitszimmer, Küche und Wohnzimmer) über einen LS B 16A abgesichert.
Es ist kein RCD / FI für diesen Kreis vorhanden.
Der LS hat nich ausgelöst.
Mit dem Duspol gemessen, hatte ich erst durchgang von L zu N und zu PE auch. (2-Draht-Technik).
Später, nach einigen Test, habe ich dann 10V gemessen zwischen den Leitern.
Da aus diesem Stromkreis auch eine Steckdose direkt neben dem  HAK sitz, habe ich von der Steckdose alle Kontakte zur Poti-Schiene gemessen und festgestellt, dass auf PE / N 230V anliegen.

Habt ihr eine Idee zu diesem Problem?
Habe einige Steckdosen gemessen, alle das Selbe Problem!


PS: restliche Haus (Diele, Stall, 1.OG...) funktionieren. Die Bereiche wurden auch erst vor ca. 1,5 Jahren von mir komplett neu installiert.


VIELEN DANK!!!!!   

MfG
Michael


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (27 Januar 2013)

Ist da irgendwo noch was an ( Licht) oder eingesteckt ? Sieht aus wie eine Unterbrechung des N. Aber wenn das vor 1,5 Jahren neu gemacht wurde warum dann nicht in L/N/Pe mit RCD ? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## hucki (27 Januar 2013)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> ... Sieht aus wie eine Unterbrechung des N. ...


Klingt für mich auch nach ner Unterbrechung des PEN, vermutlich in der UV. Wenn dann noch min. ein Verbraucher an ist, hat man überall die 230V anliegen.




Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn das vor 1,5 Jahren neu gemacht wurde warum dann nicht in L/N/Pe mit RCD ? ...


Ich hab' das so verstanden, das KM1990 den ganzen funktionierend Rest bis jetzt neu gemacht hat und dies noch Altbestände sind, die noch gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## KM1990 (28 Januar 2013)

hi, ja genau so ist es!
Dieser Kreis ist altinstallation.
An diesem Kreis sind sämtliche Steckdosen und Licht des Erdegeschossens (wie oben beschrieben) angeklemmt. 
Was ich allerdings noch nicht verstehe, ist mit dem Verbraucher..... (leitet L auf N ??)
Alle Geräte bis auf Kühlschrank sind von dem Stromkries entfernt! (Bis auf die Lampen / Leuchtmittel).

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 Januar 2013)

Ich schließe mich der Meining der Vorredner an. Da ist irgendwo der N/PEN unterbrochen.

Wir betrachten mal eine Glühlampe.

N ok: An dem Glühfaden liegt auf der einen Seite der L, auf der anderen Seite der N. 230V am Glühfaden, Lampe leuchtet, alles ok.
N unterbrochen: An dem Glühfaden liegt auf der einen Seite der L, am anderen Ende hängt "das N-Kabel" potentialfrei. Lampe leuchtet nicht. Wenn Du jetzt mit Deinem Messgerät die Spannung am N misst, der an dem Ende der Glühlampe hängt, hast Du dort eben die Spannung, die von dem L über den Faden der Glühlampe bis zu Deinem Leitungsende kommt.


----------



## mariob (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
als Elektrofachkraft sollte man das eigentlich wissen. Kein weiterer Kommentar.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## maxi (29 Januar 2013)

Unterbrechung N/PE in Zweileiter (Ein Elektriker sollte es damit kapieren)   100Wverbr/230V=0,434A#230V/0,434A=530Ohm#230V/(530Ohm+108000Ohmmessg)*108000Ohmmessg=228,877Volt


----------



## KM1990 (29 Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank an euch allen.

*Habe den Fehler gefunden.*

nach  langem Suchen der Verteilerdose, habe dann L + PEN zur Verteilung  gemessen und beim PEN "keine Verbindung" festgestellt. Um sicherzugehen,  das dies der einzige Fehler war, nahm ich ein N-Leiter seperat von der  Verteilung zur Abzweigdose, und siehe da, es funktioniert alles wieder.
Anschließend  habe ich dann ein Stück NYM 3x1,5 von der VT zur Abzweigdose gelegt und  die alte Zuleitung aus Sicherheitsgründen komplett abgeklemmt.

Nach der Fehlerbehebung stellten sich für mich aber noch einige Fragen wie:
-Ist  es zulässig alte Installationen so wieder in Betreib zu nehmen, da ich  ja eine Veränderung vorgenommen habe (hat der Bestandsschutz nach dem  "Flicken" immer noch Bestand?
- Wird so eine Fehlerbehebung als Änderung der elektrischen Anlage angesehen? (Bestandsschutz)
-  Diese Fragen stelle ich mir, da der Stromkreis ja nicht dem aktuellen  Stand der Technik entspricht, und ich dann ja ggf. Haften werde!!!

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen DANK!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2013)

Wenn du kein eingetragener Elektro-Installations Meister bist, kommst du sowieso in die Hölle.

Wenn etwas Passiert packt dich:

Staatsanwalschaft wegen Brandstifftung oder Fahrlässiger Körperverletzung
Versicherung wegen des enstandenen Schadens
Handwerkskammer, warum ist wohl klar
Finanzamt, wegen Schwarzarbeit
schlechte gewissen
oder bist du doch Selbständiger Elektroinstallateuer?


----------



## KM1990 (29 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
nein ich bin nicht selbstständig, aber Elektrofachkraft und habe diesen Dienst als Freundschaftsdienst durchgeführt.
Wiso sollte ich diese Arbeiten als anerkannte Elektrofachkraft nicht ausüben dürfen???

LG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2013)

Weil diese Arbeiten im Privathaushalt nur von einen eingetragenen Handwerksmeister und deren Mitarbeiter ausgeführt werden dürfen.

Deine Unkentnis bei der Fehlersuche zeigt ja auch, das du nicht für diese Arbeit geeignet bist.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (29 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> ....
> Wiso sollte ich diese Arbeiten als anerkannte Elektrofachkraft nicht ausüben dürfen???



Darum:

In Deutschland sind nur Elektrofachkräfte berechtigt, elektrische Anlagen  zu errichten, zu ändern oder instandzusetzen. Für Anlagen, die an das  öffentliche Elektrizitätsversorgungsnetz angeschlossen sind - und dies  sind nahezu alle, die mit 230/400 V betrieben werden -, muss die  Elektrofachkraft zudem in das Installateurverzeichnis des Verteilungsnetzbetreibers (VNB) eingetragen sein. Gesetzlich geregelt ist dies in der _Verordnung  über Allgemeine Bedingungen für den Netzanschluss und dessen Nutzung  für die Elektrizitätsversorgung in Niederspannung_ (kurz: Niederspannungsanschlussverordnung, NAV) vom 1. November 2006. Dort heißt es in § 13 "Elektrische Anlage": _Unzulässige  Rückwirkungen der Anlage sind auszuschließen. Um dies zu gewährleisten,  darf die Anlage nur nach den Vorschriften dieser Verordnung, nach  anderen anzuwendenden Rechtsvorschriften und behördlichen Bestimmungen  sowie nach den allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik errichtet,  erweitert, geändert und instand gehalten werden [...] *Die Arbeiten  dürfen außer durch den Netzbetreiber nur durch ein in ein  Installateurverzeichnis eines Netzbetreibers eingetragenes  Installationsunternehmen durchgeführt werden*..._

QUELLE:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrofachkraft


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2013)

noch mal auf Deutsch, das ist wie Fahren ohne Führerschein, ich glaube das du es kannst,
aber baust du einen Unfall und es kommt jemand zu schaden, sieht es ganz schlecht aus.


----------



## ducati (29 Januar 2013)

Ob mans darf oder nicht darf, sei ja mal die eine Sache... (wenn jemand den techischen Sachverstand hat, hab ich da wenig Sorgen)

Aber das der TE augenscheinlich nicht weiss, was "klassische Nullung" bedeutet und in einem Forum nach Hilfe sucht, da mach ich mir für den Hausbesitzer schon mehr Sorgen.

Gruß.

PS: aber wenigstens sucht er hier nach Hife und frickelt nicht irgendwas zusammen und verschindet dann. Das muss man ihm dann doch zu gute halten...


----------



## KM1990 (29 Januar 2013)

Guten Tag,
ddanke schon mal für die Beiträge,
allerdings möchte ich mal klarstellen:
- ich bin elektrofachkraft
- ich kenne die klassische nullung
- bin fachgerecht ausgebildet worden
- habe bereits einige Elektroinstallationen durchgeführt und nach VDE 0100 gemessen und in Betrieb   genommen.

-lediglich habe ich solche Fehler noch nicht gehabt und daher noch nicht die Erfahrung, wie man da am schnellsten vorgeht. Sicherlich hätte ich nach längerer Zeit den Fehler auch so gefunden. Deshalb habe ich hier im Forum nach Hilfe gefragt, da hier wohl noch einige Kollegen mit mehr Berufserfahrung unterwegs sind.

:sad:


----------



## ducati (29 Januar 2013)

Naja, jetzt nicht gleich beleidigt sein,

aber stell Dir mal folgendes vor:

in nem Motorrad-/Autoforum fragt nen ausgebildeter KFZ-Mechaniker, was mit den Bremsen von so nem Motorrad/Fahrzeug los ist, und wie man die reparieren könnte... Ich finde ein zutreffender und zulässiger Vergleich.

Gruß


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (29 Januar 2013)

Das Wissen oder nicht Wissen um die "Klassische Nullung" (auch kurze Nullung genannt) sehe ich nicht als das grosse Problem an.
Bei vielen Beiträgen der Kategorie "Hausaufgabenhilfe" und auch in Deinem Beitrag hier beschleicht mich immer mehr die Befürchtung das die heutige Nachwuchsausbildung wichtige Themen entweder nicht oder nur unzureichend Vermittelt.
Das von Dir beschriebene Problem mit dem "in der Luft hängenden N-Leiter" und seinen Auswirkungen ist meiner Ansicht nach Grundwissen Stromkreise. Auch das Wissen um die Tätigkeiten die der Ausbildungsstand erlaubt und welche nicht, sowie die rechtlichen Folgen nicht authorisierter Arbeiten, gehört zum Wissen einer Fachkraft.

Nun, wie auch immer, durch Fragen wird man nicht Dümmer  und wie schon ducati schrieb:



ducati schrieb:


> PS: aber wenigstens sucht er hier nach Hife und frickelt nicht irgendwas zusammen und verschindet dann. Das muss man ihm dann doch zu gute halten...



Allerdings bereitet mir Deine Aussage


> - habe bereits einige Elektroinstallationen durchgeführt und nach VDE 0100 gemessen und in Betrieb   genommen.



insofern Bauchschmerzen als das Du nicht sagst ob dieses innerhalb oder ausserhalb Deines Arbeitsverhältnisses erfolgt ist und ob die Installationen von einem eingetragenem Fachbetrieb in einer Endabnahme überprüft wurde.
Das wäre übrigens eine theoretische Möglichkeit eine Installation zu "legalisieren", wenn sich ein entsprechender Fachbetrieb findet der für die Installation unterschreibt. Das wird aber in der Praxis niemand machen, da diese dann auch für Fehler geradestehen müssen.


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Januar 2013)

Das Problem bei Privatarbeiten ist immer folgendes:

-Passiert etwas, braucht man einen Schuldigen, der für den Schaden aufkommt.
Hier wird sich natürlich jede Versicherung mit Händen und Füßen wehren, die Kosten tragen zu müssen.

Die Vorschriften, die es heutzutage gibe (VDE DIN IEC usw.) sind schon so ausgereift, dass bei korrekter Benutzung kauf etwas passieren kann.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man schon gewisse Elektroarbeiten zuhause privat erledigen kann und auch sollte.
Vorausgesetzt man weiß was man tut (ich selbst bin auch eine Elektrofachkraft).
Diese Meinung teilt inoffiziell auch ein Herr Dr. der EnBW (Versorger) mit mir. 

Die genaue Aussage war:

"Offiziell sage ich Ihnen, dass sie privat nichts an der Elektrik verändern dürfen, dies dürfen nur eingetragene Installateure, Inoffiziell sage ich Ihnen aber, dass Sie "blöd" wären, wenn Sie es nicht tun."

Ich werde einen Teufel tun, jemals einen Herd von einem Installateur für teuer Geld anschließen zu lassen. 
Wird diese Arbeit ordnungsgemäß mit anschließender Prüfung ausgeführt, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme!

Was ich allerdings niemals tun würde, wäre eine Elektroarbeit als Fraundschaftsdienst. Kleinigkeiten vieleicht schon, aber keine Hausinstallationen.
Passiert hier etwas und dein Kumpel müsste zahlen, wenn er dich deckt, hört bei ihm ganz schnell die Freundschaft auf und du bist der Gelackmaierte!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Deltal (29 Januar 2013)

Ich würde so schnell wie möglich die Anlage umbauen, auch wenn das bei einer Nullung ja leider nicht immer so leicht ist. Ich hätte da viel zu viel Angst, dass mir die Bude abfackelt oder ich beim Griff and den Kühlschrank liegen bleibe.


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2013)

Nach § 1 Abs. 1 der Handwerksordnung (HWO) ist der selbständige Betrieb eines zulassungspflichtigen Handwerks als stehendes Gewerbe nur den in der Handwerksrolle eingetragenen natürlichen und juristischen Personen und Personengesellschaften gestattet. Ab welchem Zeitpunkt gelegentlich ausgeführte Arbeiten die Qualität eines selbstständigen Gewerbes erhalten, ist nicht immer an der Quantität der bereits durchgeführten Aufträge zu bestimmen. Da Sie aber selbst angeben, bereits hunderte Wohnungen und Häuser installiert zu haben, dürfte an einer selbstständigen Tätigkeit kein echter Zweifel bestehen. 

Anlage A der HWO bezeichnet die nach § 1 Abs. 2 HWO zulassungspflichtigen Handwerke. Die von Ihnen aufgeführten Arbeiten sind hiervon umfasst und dürfen von Ihnen daher nur ausgeführt werden, wenn Sie in der Handwerksrolle eingetragen sind. Andernfalls handeln Sie nach § 117 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 HWO ordnungswidrig. Diese Ordnungswidrigkeit kann nach § 117 Abs. 2 HWO mit einer Geldbuße bis zu EUR 10.000,00 geahndet werden. 

Weiterhin riskieren Sie eine wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnung eines in die Handwerksrolle eingetragenen Meisters, da die HWO insoweit auch zugunsten der anderen Wettbewerber wirkt. 

Insoweit helfen auch „Umgehungsmodelle" meist nichts, da Sie die Arbeiten ja auch dann ausführen, wenn die ausgeführten Arbeiten von einem Meisterbetrieb „abgenommen" werden. 

Sie können jedoch - soweit Sie eine Meisterprüfung nicht ablegen wollen oder können - eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen. 

Insoweit zitiere ich § 8 Abs. 1 HWO wie folgt: 

„In Ausnahmefällen ist eine Bewilligung zur Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle (Ausnahmebewilligung) zu erteilen, wenn die zur selbständigen Ausübung des von dem Antragsteller zu betreibenden Handwerks notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten nachgewiesen sind; dabei sind auch seine bisherigen beruflichen Erfahrungen und Tätigkeiten zu berücksichtigen. Ein Ausnahmefall liegt vor, wenn die Ablegung der Meisterprüfung zum Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung oder danach für ihn eine unzumutbare Belastung bedeuten würde. Ein Ausnahmefall liegt auch dann vor, wenn der Antragsteller eine Prüfung auf Grund einer nach § 42 Abs. 2 dieses Gesetzes oder  § 46 Abs. 2, § 81 Abs. 4 oder § 95 Abs. 4 des Berufsbildungsgesetzes erlassenen Rechtsverordnung bestanden hat, die in wesentlichen fachlichen Punkten mit der Meisterprüfung für ein Gewerbe der Anlage A übereinstimmt." 

Es muss also ein Ausnahmegrund vorliegen und der Nachweis meisterähnlicher Fähigkeiten sowohl in praktischer (Berufserfahrung) als auch in theoretischer Hinsicht (z.B. rechtliche und kaufmännische Kenntnisse) erbracht werden.  (Aus dem Internet kopiert)


----------



## Nordischerjung (30 Januar 2013)

Moin,

Und die VDE 1000-10 muss auch unbedingt beachtet werden.
Dort steht nämlich u.a. geschrieben wer eine VEFK (Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft) ist und das man dieses sein muss, um ins Installateursverzeichniss eingetragen werden zu können.
Damit man offiziell am Netz der EVUs rumfingern darf.


----------



## knabi (30 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> Nach der Fehlerbehebung stellten sich für mich aber noch einige Fragen wie:
> -Ist es zulässig alte Installationen so wieder in Betreib zu nehmen, da ich ja eine Veränderung vorgenommen habe (hat der Bestandsschutz nach dem "Flicken" immer noch Bestand?
> - Wird so eine Fehlerbehebung als Änderung der elektrischen Anlage angesehen? (Bestandsschutz)
> - Diese Fragen stelle ich mir, da der Stromkreis ja nicht dem aktuellen Stand der Technik entspricht, und ich dann ja ggf. Haften werde!!!



Punkt 1: Den Begriff "Bestandschutz" kennt die VDE nicht. Eine Anlage gilt dann als normgerecht und "sicher", wenn sie den Normen entspricht, die zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Errichtung gültig waren *UND* es keine neuere Norm gibt, die explizit eine Änderung notwendig macht. Die Schutzmaßnahme "klassische Nullung" an sich bedingt nicht den Austausch der Elektoinstallation - sie war zum Zeitpunkt der Anlagenerrichtung (ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das deutlich mehr als 40 Jahre zurückliegt!) Stand der Technik.
Aber: Jeder Elektrofachkraft sollte bewußt sein, welche Gefahren von der klassischen Nullung ausgehen - wie schon angesprochen: Eine einzige lose oder gebrochene Klemmverbindung in einer Abzweigdose kann zur Folge haben, daß die Gehäuse aller Geräte, die nach der Klemmstelle angeschlossen sind, unter Spannung stehen können. Von daher sollte man sich genau überlegen, ob eine solche Installation noch tragbar ist. Fakt ist auch, daß derjenige, der zuletzt an der Anlage gearbeitet hat, der erste Ansprechpartner für den Staatsanwalt ist, sollte es zu einem (Personen)schaden kommen.
Nächstes Problem: Du hast jetzt eine Anlage mit klassischer Nullung über eine neue, 3adrige Zuleitung eingespeist - das ist auf jeden Fall falsch. Einmal aufgetrennt, dürfen N und PE nicht "wiedervereinigt" werden - oder, normativ ausgedrückt: An ein TN-S Netz darf kein TN-C Netz angeschlossen werden.
Die Verantwortung für das Weiterbetreiben der Anlage mußt auf jeden Fall Du übernehmen, da Du ja nun schon Änderungen vorgenommen hast.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir mindestens ein Installationsmeßgerät besorgen und mal die ganze Hütte messen - insbesondere Schleifenwiderstände und Iso-Widerstände.

Gruß Holger


----------



## KM1990 (30 Januar 2013)

hallo,
danke für deine Hilfe Holger,
habe die NYM-Leitung 3x1,5 natürlich nur wieder mit L & N angeklemmt.
Kann man denn erwarten, wenn eine solche Installation in einem Haus (klassische Nullung) Probleme macht, dass das ganze Haus neu verkabelt wird?
Es wurde nämlich gerade renoviert (Tapeten und Fußboden Neu).

Da ich ja lediglich die Installation in Stand gesetzt habe, ist die Frage, wie im Falle eines Problems geurteilt wird.
Ist es nicht wahrscheinlich, dass der Richter oder Staatsanwalt das nicht realistisch sieht und merkt, dass eine neue Verkabelung des Hauses nicht im Verhältnis steht und im zweifelsfall für den angeklagten urteilt?

DANKE!

MfG


----------



## knabi (30 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> habe die NYM-Leitung 3x1,5 natürlich nur wieder mit L & N angeklemmt.



Richtig wäre, L und PE(N) anzuklemmen - also braun (bzw. schwarz) und grün/gelb, da es einen N-Leiter im TN-C Netz nicht gibt.



KM1990 schrieb:


> Da ich ja lediglich die Installation in Stand gesetzt habe, ist die Frage, wie im Falle eines Problems geurteilt wird.
> Ist es nicht wahrscheinlich, dass der Richter oder Staatsanwalt das nicht realistisch sieht und merkt, dass eine neue Verkabelung des Hauses nicht im Verhältnis steht und im zweifelsfall für den angeklagten urteilt?



Diese Frage kann und wird Dir in diesem Forum keiner beantworten. Im Schadensfall (und ganz besonders, wenn es zu einem Personenschaden gekommen ist!) spielt es keine Rolle, wie hoch der Aufwand für eine akzeptable Lösung gewesen wäre. An Deiner Stelle würde ich , wie bereits oben beschrieben, mindestens die Messungen durchführen und Deinen Bekannten eindringlich vor den Gefahren warnen - neue Tapete hin oder her.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## KingHelmer (30 Januar 2013)

> Da ich ja lediglich die Installation in Stand gesetzt habe, ist die Frage, wie im Falle eines Problems geurteilt wird.
> Ist es nicht wahrscheinlich, dass der Richter oder Staatsanwalt das  nicht realistisch sieht und merkt, dass eine neue Verkabelung des Hauses  nicht im Verhältnis steht und im zweifelsfall für den angeklagten  urteilt?



Wie schon gesagt, es wird immer nach einem Schuldigen gesucht. Gäbe es nun ein Problem, und es ist nachweislich die Schuld desjenigen, der installiert hat, wird der letzte der daran gearbeitet hat, zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Da wird dann nach Protokollen gefragt, nach der Ausrüstung (die auch der Grund dafür ist, dass Privatpersonen nicht rumwerkeln dürfen. Man geht davon aus, dass sich ein Privatmann kein Messgerät für 4000€ oder mehr leisten kann, um die Messungen nach z.B. VDE 701-702 durchzuführen), nach Verdrahtungsplänen, usw.

Du musst dir immer denken, dass wirklich alles unternommen wird, einen Schuldigen zu finden. Da kann ein kleiner Fehler schon bedeuten, dass du dran bist.

Ich persönlich habe beim Einzug einen Blick in die (halb offenen) Verteilerdosen geworfen und mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen.

Klar, so wie diese verdrahtet und in die Dose gepresst wurden, ist es sicherlich nicht normgerecht und bestimmt auch (brand-) gefährlich, aber würde ich hier Hand anlegen und sei es nur, um die Verteilerdose mit neuen Klemmen schöner/besser zu verdrahten, kann ich nacher schon der Depp sein, falls etwas passiert.

Das ist so eine extrem verzwickte Gesetzes- und Normenlage, dass man hier keine eindeutige Aussage treffen kann, was wann und eventuell wem passiert. Die einzige Aussage, die ich machen kann ist : SEI VORSICHTIG!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2013)

Bestimmt muss ich es Büsen mich wieder zu einen solchen Thema zu Äußern.

Das wird schon funktionieren und keiner verletzt werden was du da gemacht hast.
 paar Milliarden Asiaten leben ja auch noch J
Jedoch:
Bei einem 3x1,5 musst du natürlich den PE zum Potentialausgleich führen.
 Woher weißt du denn das ein 3x1,5 mm^2 das richtige Kabel hierfür ist?
Die folgenden Punkte hast du normalerweise als Firma zu berücksichtigen.
Kabel – , Spannungsfall- und Leistungsberechnung, sowie Kuzschlusströme
 Gegebenenfalls neuen Hausanschluss (AuS erforderlich) und Zählerplatz
 Pläne und Kennzeichnung
 Potentialausgleich
 Anschließende 701 Messungen
In 98 von 100 Fällen funktioniert alles auch ohne.
 Nur in 1 von 100 Fällen funktioniert es halt nicht.
 Und in 1 (übertrieben) von 100 Fällen stirbt dann einer dran oder die Hütte brennt ab:
 Dann bist du so richtig dran. Dann kannst di zusammen mit deinem Auftraggeber eine schöne Gemeinschaftszelle im Gefängnis bestellen.

Ob du es darfst oder nicht lässt sich ohnehin hier viel Diskutieren.
 Ich nehme an Du machst es ohnehin und weißt ja auch ohnehin das du es nicht machen darfst.
 Wird einem ja auch in der Ausbildung beigebracht was man später so alles machen darf und was nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2013)

maxi schrieb:


> Bestimmt muss ich es Büsen mich wieder zu einen solchen Thema zu Äußern.
> 
> Das wird schon funktionieren und keiner verletzt werden was du da gemacht hast.
> paar Milliarden Asiaten leben ja auch noch J



Für so eine Quatsch solltest du dich gleich auf den weg nach Canossa machen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> ...
> Da ich ja lediglich die Installation in Stand gesetzt habe, ist die Frage, wie im Falle eines Problems geurteilt wird.
> Ist es nicht wahrscheinlich, dass der Richter oder Staatsanwalt das nicht realistisch sieht und merkt, dass eine neue Verkabelung des Hauses nicht im Verhältnis steht und im zweifelsfall für den angeklagten urteilt?
> ...



Keine Bange , Richter + Staatsanwalt rufen einen 
Sachverständigen, und der sieht das realistisch.

Und - eine neue Verkabelung des Hauses steht nicht 
im Verhältnis zu was, etwa zu einem Menschenleben??

Und Du willst eine Elektrofachkraft sein? - Lass' das 
arme Papier durch den Reißwolf.


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2013)

Kleine Zwischenfrage. Dürfte man in demfall in DE nichtmal eine Deckenleuchte montieren wenn man nicht in DE angemeldete Elektrofachkraft ist?

Weil ich das meiner Omi jetzt schon diverse male Gemacht habe, in der Verteilung ist ja alles noch über FI abgesichert.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2013)

René du bist doch Schweizer, da gelten andere Regeln


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2013)

Heute  habe ich unseren Nachwuchs im zweiten Lehrjahr die Frage des TE vorgelegt.
Die erste Frage war: Messen und das Ergebnis nicht bewerten können? Welchen Sinn macht dann Messen? 
Und einen erfolgreichen Abschluss einer Ausbildung zum Elektriker bzw Elektrofachkraft wurde einstimmig in Abrede gestellt.

Warum hat denn der Messer nicht in dem Betrieb gefragt in dem er arbeitet?
Die Meister und Techniker wissen doch auch wie so etwas aussieht bzw. ausschauen soll und das Wichtigste: die können ggF vor Ort nachschauen.

Mein Tipp:
Lass es bitte und lass die Reperatur von jemand machen, der sich auskennt bevor jemand an der Leitung kleben bleibt.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> René du bist doch Schweizer, da gelten andere Regeln



Wie wird denn bei grenzüberschreitender Schwarzarbeit 
zwischen EU und Drittland unterschieden? 8)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2013)

Bei den Schweizern kommt ja eher die Deutsche Steuerfahndung, als die Polizei.
Die von Finanzamt sind nicht so gut Durchtrainiert, da kann man schnell weglaufen.


----------



## KM1990 (30 Januar 2013)

Hallo ihr leiebn,
wollte mich noch mal zu Wort melden!

Also:
in meiner Ausbildung wurde mir erzählt, dass wir berechtigt sind solche Arbeiten durchzuführen, da wir eine Elektrofachkraft sind. Diese Arbeiten sind dann dementsprechend bei Neuinstallationen auch dem Stand der Technik dementsprechend zu installieren.
Alte Installationen dürfen beibehalten werden.
Änderungen bei einer Altinstallation wären laut meiner Schule und Ausbilder, wenn ich z.B. neue Steckdosen in diesem Kreis anschließe. Jedoch nicht, wenn ich die vorhanden, gegen neue tausche (optik).
Bei Installationen sind natürlich die Messungen durchzuführen, was auch kein Problem ist, die Messgeräte besitze ich!
Offiziell muss ein Meister dadrüber stehen und sein OK geben! 
...in den meisten Betrieben machen die Installationen und Abnahmen auch nur Gesellen / Elektrofachkräfte im Auftrag für den Betrieb, was ja auch legal ist.
Da ich ja in absehbarer Zeit meinen Meister machen werde, wird das dann ja alles kein Problem mehr sein und ich kann eigenständig alles machen.

PS: Wenn es einen Gesellenbrief gibt, wozu soll der denn gut sein, wenn man danach eh nix darf???

MfG


----------



## KM1990 (30 Januar 2013)

....habe noch vergessen,
wer kann mir denn bei einem Freundschaftsdienst nachweisen, dass ich dabei war?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (30 Januar 2013)

Mit deinem Gesellenbrief bist du quasi Erfüllungsgehilfe deines Meisters (Chef, Arbeitgeber). Er hat die nötigen Messwerkzeuge, Versicherungen und so weiter.

Privat bist Du dein eigener Chef und daher.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> ....habe noch vergessen,
> wer kann mir denn bei einem Freundschaftsdienst nachweisen, dass ich dabei war?



Da du ja über das Internet der ganzen Welt mitteilst das du es warst, wird es nicht schwer.

Und noch einmal, durch den Ausfall des Nullleiters kann es zu einer Überspannung an Elektrischen
Verbrauchern kommen, dieses könnte einen Brand verursachen. Wenn jetzt die Familie deines Freundes
in ihren Bett verbrennt, wird intensiver gesucht. 

Sag mal bist du eigentlich so naiv?


----------



## KM1990 (30 Januar 2013)

hi,
mir fiel noch ein Beispile ein!

Bei dem Produktionsbetrieb, in dem mein Vater tätig ist, gibt es einen Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik!
Dieser ist der einzige fachkundige in diesem Betrieb auf dem Gebiet!
Er wartet und repariert die Abfüllanlagen und betreut auch die restliche Elektroinstallation und Geräte.
Er ist kein Meister.
Wie soll das dann bitte rechtlich funktionieren, wenn er das alles nicht darf?????????????????????????????????

(Falls die Frage auftritt, ALLEINE?, falls bei größeren Projekten (neue Abfüllstraße) mehr Personal benötigt wird, kommt eine externe Elektrofirma!

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2013)

Wenn de Elektroniker Mist macht, haftet dieser und deren Vorgesetzter. 

Aber du hast gerade meine Frage indirekt beantwortet, du bist leider so naiv.


----------



## KM1990 (30 Januar 2013)

Wenn es danach geht, hat immer einer die A-Karte!
Irgendwer wird immer haften....
egal ob du auf dem Papier jetzt Geselle, Meister, Ingeneur oder sonst was bist.
Wenn man was macht, steht man immer mit einem Bein im Knast.

Auto fahren darf man ja mit führerschein auch, aber wenn passiert muss man auch haften....


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2013)

KM1990 Beitrag #8 schrieb:
			
		

> *Anschließend  habe ich dann ein Stück NYM 3x1,5 von der VT zur  Abzweigdose gelegt *und  die alte Zuleitung aus Sicherheitsgründen  komplett abgeklemmt.
> 
> Nach der Fehlerbehebung stellten sich für mich aber noch einige Fragen wie:
> -*Ist  es zulässig alte Installationen so wieder in Betreib zu nehmen, da  ich  ja eine Veränderung vorgenommen habe* (hat der Bestandsschutz nach  dem  "Flicken" immer noch Bestand?



Warum fragst Du wenn



			
				KM1990 Beitrag #34 schrieb:
			
		

> *Änderungen bei einer Altinstallation wären laut meiner Schule und  Ausbilder, wenn ich z.B. neue Steckdosen in diesem Kreis anschließe*.  Jedoch nicht, wenn ich die vorhanden, gegen neue tausche (optik).
> *Bei Installationen sind natürlich die Messungen durchzuführen*, was auch kein Problem ist, die Messgeräte besitze ich!
> *Offiziell muss ein Meister dadrüber stehen und sein OK geben! *



es Dir ja doch bekannt ist.



			
				KM1990 Beitrag #34 schrieb:
			
		

> *PS: Wenn es einen Gesellenbrief gibt, wozu soll der denn gut sein, wenn man danach eh nix darf???*



Ahh, weil Du es nicht wahrhaben willst?




			
				KM1990 Beitrag #38 schrieb:
			
		

> Er wartet und repariert die Abfüllanlagen und betreut auch die restliche Elektroinstallation und Geräte.
> Er ist kein Meister.
> Wie soll das dann bitte rechtlich funktionieren, wenn er das alles nicht darf?????????????????????????????????



Da sind noch andere die Ihren Kopf hinhalten dürfen/müssen (Geschäftsführer, Betriebs- oder Werksleiter), darüber hinaus Erkundige Dich mal wer die Prüfungen der Elektroanlagen in dem Betrieb durchführt. Ist das u.U. die externe Firma?


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> hi,
> mir fiel noch ein Beispile ein!
> 
> Bei dem Produktionsbetrieb, in dem mein Vater tätig ist, gibt es einen Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik!
> ...



Möchtest du allen Ernstes erzählen, dass keine Fachfirma die Betreuung der Elektroanlagen macht?
Also Energieversorgung und Sicherheit wird von diesem Herrn gemacht?

Und dass der so wenig zu tun hat, um all dies zu machen?
Vorbeugende Wartung, Instandhaltung, Fehler beheben und dann noch die gesamte Installation Instand halten?

Du weißt auch offensichtlich nicht welche Vorschriften es gibt.

Ob da der Meister hilft?


bike


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> René du bist doch Schweizer, da gelten andere Regeln



 Jaja. Aber es war schon eine ernstgemeinte Frage.
Denn in CH ist es Laien sehr wohl erlaubt z.B. eine Leuchte auszutauschen oder ein Lichtschalter zu ersetzen. In der eigenen Wohnung wohlgemerkt. Nicht zum Aufbessern seines Verdienstes.

Ich frage mich also ernsthaft ob das in DE so viel anders gehandhabt wird. Denn eure Baumärkte sind da doch sehr gut ausgerüstet das es den Anschein hat dass dort nicht nur Elektroinstallationsfirmen einkaufen.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2013)

@KM1900,
vielleicht ist es besser du stellst noch
heute Abend der Polizei, vielleicht
kommst du dann noch mit einer Bewährungsstrafe 
und einen blauen Auge aus der Sache 
raus.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Januar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich frage mich also ernsthaft ob das in DE so viel anders gehandhabt wird. Denn eure Baumärkte sind da doch sehr gut ausgerüstet das es den Anschein hat dass dort nicht nur Elektroinstallationsfirmen einkaufen.
> 
> mfG René



Hallo René,

in der Regel wird auf die Niederspannungsanschlussverordnung
verwiesen. In §13 steht dann, das nur ein in das Installateur-
verzeichnis des Netzbetreibers eingetragener Installateur 
Änderungen usw. vornehmen darf.


----------



## hucki (30 Januar 2013)

@KM1900,
um dir auch mal was Positives mitzuteilen:



			
				Niederspannungsanschlussverordnung §13 (2) schrieb:
			
		

> Satz 1: Unzulässige Rückwirkungen der Anlage sind auszuschließen.
> 
> Satz 2: Um dies zu gewährleisten, darf die Anlage nur nach den Vorschriften dieser Verordnung, nach anderen anzuwendenden Rechtsvorschriften und behördlichen Bestimmungen sowie nach den allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik errichtet, erweitert, geändert und instand gehalten werden.
> 
> ...



Was ich aber nicht gutheißen kann, daß Du Dein Meßergebnis nicht deuten konntest.
 Das war mit das Erste in meiner Ausbildung, daß im offenen Stromkreis bis zur Unterbrechung überall die gleiche Spannung anliegt.

PS: das nimmt Dich aber nicht aus der Verantwortung, wenn was passieren sollte, weil Du was nicht fachgerecht ausgeführt hast.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> @KM1900,
> um dir auch mal was Positives mitzuteilen:
> 
> Satz 5: *Mit  Ausnahme des Abschnitts zwischen **Hausanschlusssicherung und  Messeinrichtung einschließlich der Messeinrichtung **gilt Satz 4 nicht für  Instandhaltungsarbeiten.*



ACHTUNG! Das vermeintlich positive ist extrem falsch interpretiert:

Da darf nur ein Bevollmächtigter des EVU dran arbeiten!

@hucki: Der Zähler und die Hausanschlusssicherung sind auch für Installationsbetriebe Tabu sobald diese vom EVU abgenommen und versiegelt wurden!


----------



## hucki (30 Januar 2013)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Da darf nur ein Bevollmächtigter des EVU dran arbeiten!


Das ist ja auch die Ausnahme, bei der der Satz 4 auch bei Instandhaltung gilt.

Aber die Anlage danach darf auch von nicht eingetragenen Fachkräften instand gesetzt werden und das wäre jetzt bei der Unterbrechung des PEN vermutlich der Fall.


----------



## hucki (30 Januar 2013)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> ...
> @hucki: Der Zähler und die Hausanschlusssicherung sind auch für Installationsbetriebe Tabu sobald diese vom EVU abgenommen und versiegelt wurden!


Das hat ja auch keiner gesagt, das er da ran darf oder soll!

Lies mal den ganzen zitierten Satz und nicht nur das Stück, was Dir ins Auge gestochen ist.




PS: Und die Behauptung stimmt außerdem auch nicht (oder zumindest nicht bei jedem EVU). In Braunschweig durften wir da als Installateure sehr wohl ran. Das mußte hinterher von uns nur wieder verblombt werden und das EVU konnte dann anhand der Prägung auf der Plombe nachvollziehen, wer da dran war. (Z.B. beim Erneuern der Leitung vom HA zum Zählerschrank.)
Und auch in Halberstadt durften wir das, allerdings kam da dann das EVU zum Verblomben selbst hin. Aber auch nicht immer sofort, da konnten schon mal ein paar Tage ins Land gehen.

Also eher im Gegenteil - außer Zählersetzen und -sperren machen die Kollegen der EVU's meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich nichts an der Anlage.


----------



## maxi (31 Januar 2013)

Wer nix glaubt kann mal hier nachfragen: Innung für Elektro- und Informationstechnik München

Schillerstraße 38, 80336 München
Telefon: 089/551809-0
Telefax: 089/551809-170


----------



## KingHelmer (31 Januar 2013)

ich persönlich schreibe immer gerne eine Mail. Zeitgemäßer und man bekommt was schriftliches.


----------



## bike (31 Januar 2013)

maxi schrieb:


> Wer nix glaubt kann mal hier nachfragen: Innung für Elektro- und Informationstechnik München
> 
> Schillerstraße 38, 80336 München
> Telefon: 089/551809-0
> Telefax: 089/551809-170



Den Laden kenne ich.
Die mussten belehrt werde, dass ein Diplomingenieur sehr wohl auch Installationen machen darf, auch ohne "Meister"brief. 

Ein Instandhalter darf Anlagen und Maschinen instandhalten.
Er darf aber kein Haus installieren.
Doch solang der TE nicht weiß wie ein Messgerät zu benutzen ist soll er Schlitze klopfen und bitte nichts anschießen.

@Maxi: habt ihr nur Meister bei euch im Kundendienst?


bike


----------



## maxi (1 Februar 2013)

Wir haben einige Elektrotechnik-Meister bei uns, die meisten im Service.
Warum fragst du?


---
Ansonsten ist solch ein Thema in einem Online-Forum stets recht fraglich.
Es weis doch jeder hier was bei diesen Thema Sache ist.
Weil einer meint zig-mal etwas falsches schreiben zu müssen und irgendwelche fadenscheinige Erklärungen herbeizieht wird der Mist deswegen auch nicht richtiger.

Die dazugehörigen Gesetze und Vorschriften wurden genannt und auch aufgezeigt.
Wenn er es dann nicht glaubt muss er halt dumm sterben. Eien Absolution wird Er in einen Onlineforum auch nicht finden.
Viele haben doch das was Er macht in Ihren Leben auch schon gemacht, manche sogar öfters. Jedoch wussten in der Regel die Meisten welches Risiko Sie da tragen. 

Innung, HWK, Finanzamt und die Sozialversicherungskasse werden Ihm dann schon bei Gelegenheit zusammen mit einem Staatsanwalt aufklären. Vielleicht aber wie zumeist auch nie.
Passendes Klugscheisserle dazu: Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter; Schlagen werden Sie Ihn schon nicht; So schnell stirbt man nicht;


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 Februar 2013)

Ganz aktuell..

http://solinger-tageblatt.de/Home/R...rneut-aee1aedf-4feb-41b2-abad-2c75bece67ef-ds

Ich hoffe nicht, das der Themenstarter hier am Werk war.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

